# Good VST's for Dubstep producing?



## xXFirefurryXx (Jan 3, 2012)

I need help with knowing some good VST'S for Dubstep. Ideas?
(They have to work with FL Studio.)


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 3, 2012)

We don't need more dubstep. 

Pick up a geetar.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 3, 2012)

I hear you can get one that's just an assortment of various "nails on chalkboard" samples. People using that one have made the best dubstep I've ever heard. It's like magic.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 3, 2012)

I would help if you were using a good DAW, like Ableton or Pro Tools. Even Cubase, I'd think that something like Reason is better for Dubstep anyway, lots of producers that I've seen who create Dubstep use Reason.


----------



## shteev (Jan 3, 2012)

*cough* Use Ableton *cough cough*


----------



## xXFirefurryXx (Jan 3, 2012)

shteev said:


> *cough* Use Ableton *cough cough*


I said VST, not the whole program.


----------



## xXFirefurryXx (Jan 3, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> I would help if you were using a good DAW, like Ableton or Pro Tools. Even Cubase, I'd think that something like Reason is better for Dubstep anyway, lots of producers that I've seen who create Dubstep use Reason.


-Doe's not have the money for any of those programs.-


----------



## Aidy (Jan 3, 2012)

xXFirefurryXx said:


> I said VST, not the whole program.



But Ableton has got a few good VSTs that are great for Dubstep, not to mention it's great for DJing (Proper DJing, like a live club DJ set). Try looking around on Google or something, or ask other people who use FL Studio.


----------



## xXFirefurryXx (Jan 3, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> But Ableton has got a few good VSTs that are great for Dubstep, not to mention it's great for DJing (Proper DJing, like a live club DJ set). Try looking around on Google or something, or ask other people who use FL Studio.


If I could get this one guy to respond to me, I would be fine. I know there is massive, but it keeps crashing .


----------



## Aden (Jan 3, 2012)

xXFirefurryXx said:


> -Doe's not have the money for any of those programs.-



And you're planning on buying plugins how?


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 4, 2012)

Massive: http://www.native-instruments.com/#/en/products/producer/massive/

This is the best for dubstep in my opinion

EDIT: I see you already mentioned massive... oops. My bad.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 8, 2012)

I've got FL Studio and I make a bit of Dubstep, though it usually isn't good. I usually make metal/piano stuff but I know my way around some synths.

Massive is great, though the presets usually never come close to the sound dubstep needs. It has full LFO presets like that, but also three different synths you can mix and match to produce a good sound. Modern Talking in particular has a kickass "YAYA"/"YOYOY" sound if you manipulate the WT Position. I think Skrillex uses a combination of Massive and FM8, both by Native Instruments.

Long story short, if you want a good, easy way to make Dubstep, find a way to get Massive or FM8. They're simply the most straightforward solution.

If you want to know more, including how to wub bass and such, let me know.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 8, 2012)

The Lazerbass in Native Instrument's Reaktor is definitely the most impressive I've heard, but you can make dubstep basses with just FL's 3xOSC.  Try using custom wavetables and modulating the cutoff.


----------



## OnekiNekai (Jan 20, 2012)

Harmor is made by the FL Studio team and sounds pretty good for Dubstep.

If you can't afford commercial plugins you can generally get away with soundfonts and free stuff. Dubstep (yuck!) bass is heavy on LFO to filter cutoff and volume controls: Start off with a sample of a fairly aggressive bass patch or sample and use the LFO on FL Studio's basic sampler to control the filter. You can grunge it up with some distortion too.

Massive has some good patches. In my personal opinion if you want anything made by Native Instruments save up your money and buy Komplete.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2012)

itchy synths are good, but it's easier imho to make a sytrus instrument and control the wub with fruity filter. what's  your fa username btw?


----------



## AGNOSCO (Jan 21, 2012)

NI Massive, vangaurd.


----------

